# Question on Post Brexit Healthcare for adult (55) without work



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

Good afternoon All,

*I wonder if any kind soul might be able to help me with the definitive on Post Brexit Spanish Healthcare for the following circumstances* ?



British adult
55 years old
No S1 form
not working
25 years in Spain
Residence doc's in order since mid 90's (green certificate for many years now/well over five years)


I've looked on the UK Govt. '_Living in Spain_' advice website and it seems to be saying that the above circumstances would qualify one to maintain the existing healthcare conditions post Brexit because of the 5 year residency condition.





Healthcare for UK nationals living in Spain


How to get state healthcare if you live, work or study in Spain.




www.gov.uk





However info on the _British in Europe_ guide (6 part) published post Withdrawal agreement seems to be less clear regards the circumstances above.


Many Thank's in advance for any definitive clarity !!!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Andaluz said:


> Good afternoon All,
> 
> *I wonder if any kind soul might be able to help me with the definitive on Post Brexit Spanish Healthcare for the following circumstances* ?
> 
> ...



From what Ive been told by both my Spanish solicitor and a reply to a question to the high commission in Madrid.
You will be fine, unless the goalposts get moved. Im 58 so am hoping for the same outcome. 

Otherwise a year before I retire Im going back to the Uk to sponge as much as I can and use my Spanish home for extended holidays (very extended) 

Anyone legally resident in Spain before the 31st of December 2020 will still benefit from all pension upgrades, get an S1 etc as if the Uk were still in the EU.

Anyone coming here after the 1st Jan 2021, will have to comply with whatever has or will be agreed, so the residency requirements will be (I assume) similar to those for people coming here from countries outside the EU
British citizens wont get the S1 when they retire and the pension (might) be given at the amount it was at when they moved over (like if you move to the US for instance)


----------



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

Barriej said:


> From what Ive been told by both my Spanish solicitor and a reply to a question to the high commission in Madrid.
> You will be fine, unless the goalposts get moved. Im 58 so am hoping for the same outcome.


Thanks for the reply Barriej !

Sounds encouraging. My main issue is fluid uninterrupted healthcare between December to January (& beyond).

In a normal world I would take what the UK Govt. website advises and go with it but I no longer fully trust them with anything. I'd have been more confident if the _British in Europe_ guidence were the same.

I guess the potential moving of the goalposts would be for the Withdrawal Agreement to get torn up. Doubtful maybe, but if they have no qualms in breaking International law regards part of WA, who knows ?

Good Luck !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andaluz said:


> Thanks for the reply Barriej !
> 
> Sounds encouraging. My main issue is fluid uninterrupted healthcare between December to January (& beyond).
> 
> ...


If you qualify for state healthcare now, you continue to do so.


----------



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> If you qualify for state healthcare now, you continue to do so.


Thanks Xabiaxica !!

I very much like the certainty in your post and note the line of latin below it.

Could you wave a wand and make Brexit disappear


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Xabia is right, nobody will lose access to healthcare provided by the Junta de Andalucia or any other region if they are already getting it. And if not, people who are legally resident with no other form of cover, no money and and no job (i.e. "sin recursos") are entitled to free healthcare under Spanish law.


----------



## Andaluz (Oct 6, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> Xabia is right, nobody will lose access to healthcare provided by the Junta de Andalucia or any other region if they are already getting it. And if not, people who are legally resident with no other form of cover, no money and and no job (i.e. "sin recursos") are entitled to free healthcare under Spanish law.


Thanks for backing-up the others and providing more comfort. 

The continued public healthcare is a real gamechanging plus for post brext plans/viabilty.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Andaluz said:


> Thanks for backing-up the others and providing more comfort.
> 
> The continued public healthcare is a real gamechanging plus for post brext plans/viabilty.


Well, this has nothing to do with Brexit. It was a law on universal healthcare passed in Spain a couple of years ago. Since it only applies to those legally resident, and Brits (before and after Brexit) need to demonstrate they already have health cover before they can obtain residency status, it won't be relevant to most people.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, this has nothing to do with Brexit. It was a law on universal healthcare passed in Spain a couple of years ago. Since it only applies to those legally resident, and Brits (before and after Brexit) need to demonstrate they already have health cover before they can obtain residency status, it won't be relevant to most people.


Many British expats were whipped up into a frenzy when the new government announced the Universal Healthcare bill. They were told that they would no longer require private healthcare insurance and would qualify for free healthcare. One forum even suggested printing out the BOE and waving at funcinarios to demonstrate their rights. Unfortunately the bill was designed for immigrants with no papers and no recourse to any assistance. Andalucia appears exercises a policy of free healthcare in some cases but in order to obtain residency you still have to either have S1, work contract or private insurance


----------

